# I-Code CD's !!!!



## brat (Nov 21, 2009)

I went to order some 2009 Complete Collection CD's for our office and about had a stroke!  On the ICC website they are $486 member price.  For the 2006 version we paid $236.50.  WIth the 2006 we could load it on two computers but the description for the 2009 says only one, so I called to check it out.  I about had another stroke!  I was talking to a person on the other side of the world who hasn't yet mastered the English language.  She explained to me that yes in fact, for my $486 I could only load this CD onto one computer.  So to have it on your PC and your laptop it will cost $972!!!!  What is ICC thinking?  How much does it cost to develop and create a CD? :evil:


----------



## fatboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Yeah brat, I had the same stroke this week, what a bunch of sh!t. So fine, screw them. I'll buy the overpriced CD, but will the print off code books in three ring page binders for my field inspectors to offset the price.


----------



## brat (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Splendid idea! :lol:


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Fatboy and Brat, are you guys talking about buying the I-Quest version, or only the PDF version?   I have been holding off on paying the extorsion price of the I-Quest Complete CD because it is over $600 this year.  (About $200 more than last code cycle.)    :shock:

Please let me know if you buy the I-Quest Complete set, and discover that you can actually load it on more than one computer.   (Contrary to what they say, we were able to use it on more than two computers.)


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

I have a better idea. Don't adopt the 2009. No adoption no cost.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Well.........to little, to late! I've already adopted the 09 code's, pressure from the boss, energy code ties.......not sure how, but whatever. And, the pricing for the CD wasn't out there before, wouldn't have made any difference anyway.

It's BS, if you buy the books, you should get the electronic version automatically in my opinion,  So, I'll screw them back, out of the books I would have bought.

Terre: I'm only looking at the PDF version, I've heard the Quest version is better........... but $200 more, can't justify it. The PDF works fine for searching, cutting and pasting.


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

fatboy - We're adopting the 09 Energy Codes in about a month, probably the same pressure you had.  If you applied for any of the stimulus/Fed funds for energy there was a caveat that you had to adopt 09 IECC and the latest ASHRAE 90.1 prior to 2010.

We're still up in the air about the remainder of the 09 codes (we probably WILL adopt them, but separately in about 6 - 12 months).


----------



## fatboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

VP, yup, from what I got, that was the motivation. So my opinion was, especially with the SFD/Townhouse sprinkler drama, if you adopt one, you best adopt them all, or put your jurisdction in a liability position on that issue. So here I am.

But, that's another thread...............back to the original post, paper's cheap, my copier can run 500 pages at a time, double sided. I-codes here I come! Woooooo-Hooooo


----------



## brat (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Terre, (how's Great Falls?) Fatboy is right; it is the pdf.  I've never used the I-Quest; couldn't justify the cost.  How were you able to load them on more than two computers?  Maybe that would work to now load them on more than one!

Fatboy, I completely agree about including an electronic version in a nice plastic pocket in the back of all the code books.


----------



## RickAstoria (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!



			
				brat said:
			
		

> I went to order some 2009 Complete Collection CD's for our office and about had a stroke!  On the ICC website they are $486 member price.  For the 2006 version we paid $236.50.  WIth the 2006 we could load it on two computers but the description for the 2009 says only one, so I called to check it out.  I about had another stroke!  I was talking to a person on the other side of the world who hasn't yet mastered the English language.  She explained to me that yes in fact, for my $486 I could only load this CD onto one computer.  So to have it on your PC and your laptop it will cost $972!!!!  What is ICC thinking?  How much does it cost to develop and create a CD? :evil:


Just download the 2009 I-Code PDFs from 'somewhere' and burn the CD yourself. Then you can load it onto as many computers as you want. Just don't tell ICC.

We thought Windows was expensive but you see, they are trying to charge the same amount for each PDF file of each book as the book itself in print would cost. So if you want an entire I-code set on CD - they are going to charge you for what it cost to buy all the books because they want to make the same amount of income (with lower expense) on the CDs as it is for the book itself. They want their $50-75 per I-code book. What is ridiculous is that a CD costs maybe $0.10.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

The problem with the "free" downloads, you can't cut and paste, do any copying or printing.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Brat, without going into specifics, the 2006 I-Quest single user disk (that a person I know owns personally) has been loaded onto, and used by the individual on several other computers for the purpose of being used by the owner of the disk.  (It was then left on the computers.   :^ )

I am hoping that the 2009 will allow the same.   Given the much higher price, I would expect much more!!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

We have around 50 people in the office who would like to get copies of the I-codes.  So, you could say I had multiple strokes or one massive stroke.  The 2009 will allow you to download it to one computer but it will also allow you to download a back-up copy - once.  After that it locks up the system and will not allow you access even with the passcode.

That doesn't help me though with the various copies we need and there is no network version available - regardless of price.  We spend several thousands of dollars to get copies of the codes each time they develop and new edition.  However, unlike the paper copy, you can't keep the electronic copy on a shelf in the library to use and share.  What do they expect you to do?  Give your computer to the next person who needs to look up something?

My advise is to keep the e-codes link handy and use it when you need an electronic copy:

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/eCod ... 000019.htm

You need to enter a last name and then you get access (whatever last name you happen to have that week).  As long as you have Internet access, you can view it.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Maybe there is another option to this ICC price problem.  Most municipalities amend the code to meet local requirements.  So why not notify http://public.resource.org/about/index.html about your "City Code".  They will then post your amended code on the internet with access for everyone.  They post the documents in PDF format and are easily searchable and printable.  See http://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov .  And maybe the ICC will eventually learn they can not bleed the people who support them.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Volume licensing allows for the installation based on the number of seats purchased. It cannot be installed on a network.  The Single Seat version allows for installation on one computer.  5, 10, 25, and 50 Seat versions allow for installation based on the number of seats purchased.

It is still expensive but I believe the I-Quest is the way to go for the staff. You can mark a section that has been ammended and add the local ammendment text to I-Quest,


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

FyrBldgGuy, super find!


----------



## jpranch (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

I wonder what the costs will be for commentaries and hand books??? 100% increase???

Anybody wonder why building departments do not purchase the ASTM books? We just can not afford them. It seems the I-code people don't get that? We were going to adopt the 09 editions but now??? I ain't looking good.


----------



## JBI (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

They caught wind of fatboys' copier being able to do 500 pages double-sided and realized they needed to cut him off at the pass...  :lol:

For 2002 and 2007, the State paid for one set of NYS codes for every Certified Code Enforcement Official, and sent them to our respective offices. We got our choice of three ring, soft cover or CD. My current jurisdiction took one of each (we had three CEOs at the time). The CD is not as user friendly as the IDS version on disc, and I wouldn't spend money on it, but it was free for us, so not too bad.

In a former jurisdiction, we split a three-way subscription to the NFPA Codes with the neighboring Village and the Fire Dept. The Village and FD were in the same building, but my office was a mile away. Everybody took turns copying pages. After a few weeks, we had a second set of NFPA codes. The updates took less time to copy, but still a pain in the a$$.

I have always felt that REQUIRED reference documents should be either in the codes directly or free for municipalities that enforce them. But I am naiive, and not profit-based.  :roll:


----------



## jpranch (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Just emailed this to Mr. Ron Lynn:

Dear Ron, We have been debating the pros and cons of adopting the 2009 codes. The state of Wyoming has already declined to adopt mainly because of budget reasons. However the City of Gillette was considering adoption some time in 2010. After seeing that the CD-ROM versions have doubled in price from the 2006 codes we can not afford to adopt. 2006 PDF complete collection was $236.50. The 2009 PDF complete collection is $486.00. That is a cost increase of $249.50! Or a 100% increase. To make matters worse you are only allowed one download. The 2006 allowed 2 downloads per user. That way each BO, plans Examiner, and inspector could load a copy on their desktop computer AND on their laptops for the field. Ladies and Gent's this is a budget buster. I swear, I think we may as well go back to the 1997 UBC and call it a day? What happened to the "Green Thing" and all the money we are supposed to save? Now i'm ranting. Sorry. I will look forward to your reply. Thank You, jp


----------



## RickAstoria (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> The problem with the "free" downloads, you can't cut and paste, do any copying or printing.


I'm not talking about the online free view from ICC. I mean free download. Oh, I can copy & paste and if I wanted to waste paper and ink - print them out.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Had a meeting with the Mayor late this afternoon. We told him about the icc (international cash cow) cost increases and the additional code requirements of the 09 editions AND the absolute insanity of the proposed 2012 editions we saw in Baltimore. It ain't looking good for adoption of anything past the 06 editions. Federal gov be darned. icc, hear this... STUFF IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

A work-around that we have used is to purchase the one-seat license and put it on a specific PC.  Then through some IT Geek magic, we can "remote desktop" to that PC.  This allows one person at time to access the codes, but not more than one at the same time. This is similar to purchasing one hard copy and putting it in the library for people to share.  Anyone can use it, but only one at a time.  If we find there are too many conflicts with users trying to access it at the same time, we can always buy another copy.

While we can cuss and discuss what the "right" cost should be, and whether or not a public law should be public, the fact remains that the I codes are the intellectual property of the ICC.  This is no different than a software product like Word.  If you want you want to stay legal, you need either a multi-seat license or install it on one machine then take turns on that machine.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

I talked to icc softwear support this morning. I was told that a "single seat" will allow a used 2 down loads. But the icc website says:

2009 I-Codes® Complete Collection, Volume Licensing (PDF CD-ROM)

Publisher: ICC

Search easily through the complete text of all the 2009 International Codes® and the ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 standard in PDF format using Adobe® Reader® version 8.0 or later. View all of the text, illustrations, figures, equations, tables and margin rulings.

Copy and paste text, figures, and tables

Use the "Update" feature to keep your code current and receive updates of subsequent printings

Mac and Windows® compatible.

Volume licensing allows for the installation based on the number of seats purchased. It cannot be installed on a network.  The Single Seat version allows for installation on one computer.  5, 10, 25, and 50 Seat versions allow for installation based on the number of seats purchased.

icc Rich Weiland is checking into this. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Wow, I'm glad we aren't even considering the 2009 codes.  I doubt we would consider the 2012 codes.  I think we rotate them about every 10-12 years so I am good until about 2015 or 2018 codes.   :lol:


----------



## fatboy (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Rick A...........Where? Post a link..........


----------



## Mech (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> Rick A...........Where? Post a link..........


Ditto for me!!!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

I bought a few of the books. Budget won't allow a complete set. CD is out of the question. What is needed is a good pirate!  :lol:

 :idea:

Here is a thought. This web site buy one set and create a PDF download for all members!


----------



## brat (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

JP, I also talked with an ICC Tech person on Wednesday.  She told me that the descriptions on their website are in error for how many times a single seat can be unlocked.  The pdf can be unlocked twice, not once as stated on their website.  The I-Qwest can only be unlocked once, not twice as stated on the website.  They are working on getting it changed.

Sounds like false advertizing to me.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

What did everyone expect when combining three competing code writing organizations into one you now have a monopoly.

And they own Boardwalk and Park Place.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Plus all the RR's and utilities...........where's my "get out of jail free" card? :?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

I downloaded the 2009 set last week.  I can put them on 2 computers max.  They told me I don't have to be connected to the internet for them to work but that is what it seems like to me.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> where's my "get out of jail free" card? :?


You need to earn those.


----------



## rogerpa (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: I-Code CD's !!!!

Jeff:

You must be on-line to unlock the documents, but once you have unlocked them they will work off-line. Be sure to answer "NO" when asked if you want to update during the unlocking process.


----------

